# Catching snakes on a plain, just outside Canberra



## Fuscus (Feb 7, 2010)

*Published On:* 2-01-2010
*Source:* http://www.thepunch.com.au

Grandmothers, tax office workers, lawyers, teachers, small business people and farmers gathered at a scenic rural location just outside the nation’s capital to learn to catch and release some of the world’s deadliest snakes.

*Go to Original Article*


----------

